# Cpu Overheating



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

About 20 mintues I was playing Counter Stirke Source, and a popup window came up saying, abnormal cpu temp, shutting down in 60 seconds. A few months ago I had some overheating problems, and the company send out a new heatsink/fan which i put on myself and basically seemd to have fixed the problem. Unitl now i guess. Anyway I have:

2.8 p4 (northwood)
1 GB pc3200 RAM (4x 256)
120 GB ide hard drive
Evga Nvidia 6800 n/u 128 MB 
420 watt PSU
MSI 865PE Neo2 Motherboard
raidmax 668 case

Fan wise, i have 2 cheap fans which run at like 2200 rpm blowing air out of the back of my case, and then i dont have any on intake right now, i have a 4900 rpm fan installed in a intake position but its not on because it loud as hell. Then i have a side fan that came with the case which also is a exhaust fan. This is a pic of the core center program that monitor my cpu stuff. I did not have acess to it at the time of the overheat, but now that ive restarted i noticed that the cpu fan speed was at around 2200 rpm. So i changed it to usermode from automode and set the speed up all the way. Even so its only at 2596 rpm..... Perpaphs this is the problem? My cpu fan is weak/dead? 
I did have a jacket kinda blocking some of the fans before, so i moved that, and i will try playing counter stirke agin with corecenter open so i can see if theirs a increase in the cpu temp. Meanwhile please look at this and let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,

I think your link does not work. Ha Anyway, wanted to ask you if you used Artic Silver thermal paste when you put your CPU and heatsink together or did you use that pad that comes with the CPU? AHA, hold the phone, the link now works!!!!!

*Addendum: * After viewing the link, your temps are very high for a Northwood CPU. 33 27 For example, I am running that same CPU with an ASUS P4C800e deluxe and my present temps as I type are 27C motherboard and 33C for the CPU. I have a standard intel heatsink and fan with Artic Silver between the heatsink and the CPU. When this computer is under load, those temps only rise about ten degrees C. I hate to put another one on you, but it looks like your power supply (from the link) is also low on voltage and weak in many areas. (that is assuming your program is reporting proper readings)


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

unfortantualy I used the pad. I called my computer company and they said no arctic paste was needed, they said just stick it in cause it has the pad. I think using the pad may have been a bad idea... :dead: At the time i acctually ordered some of that stuff, probably have it around somewhere, because my friend told me i would need some. But when the time came to install it I took the advice my comp company... :4-dontkno [Ibuypower] I havent had any problems with the psu, but ill have to look into it later on, i mean its gonne be ok for a month or so hopefully right? What exacly does the low voltage mean?

Anyway ill post again after playing my games some more and seeing wat the temp goes up to, but it looks like i do have a real tempature problem. If im gonna put on some arctic paste stuff, ill probalby get my friend to come over and help me do it, and i mind as well buy a good heatsink + fan. I dont want anymore problems with this. And i guess if the psu is a problem mind as well get a new one 2. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,

A couple of things. Don't laugh, but I use those factory pads for practice hitting my waste basket and I am getting to be a pretty good shot at that. I just don't use them for any computer.

The Artic Silver will lower your temps several degrees but won't be a total cure all solution. With your unit, I would get rid of some of those auxilliary fans and try it with just a back fan(s) pulling air out and one in front pulling air in. Make sure your heatsink fan is blowing DOWN. If that does not do the job, then add another fan you have in the case. Get a better CPU fan and while you are at it, find one that is quiet. Here is a link about putting on Artic Silver:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

The power supply if it gets too low will cause random reboots as a rule or won't boot up properly. As long as it is working, then you can use it forever because it won't hurt anything as long as it stays strong enough to not reboot. Another example, I have my spare computer that has an Enlight 300 watt in it with a P4B533-e Deluxe with a P4 2.26 533fsb and it works with all voltages higher than you are reporting for your 400. All are above the rating needed on each rail.


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

what kind of cup fan + heatsink would you recomment? (its socket 478)
could you give me a link if possible like off newegg or something.


Also while im gonnna be replaceing stuff down there, would it be worth it to get a new cpu, like a 3.4 or 3.6 or something??(my mobos says it supports upto 3.6 norhtwood/prescott)

also does it make any differene that i leave it on 24/7. (pretty much 24/7) 
I have the monitor set to turn off after 15 and the harddisk after 20 min, but i never have it standby. Should i not leave it on over night or does it not really effect a problem like this?

perhaps this:

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-116-173&depa=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

tiger025 said:


> what kind of cup fan + heatsink would you recomment? (its socket 478)
> could you give me a link if possible like off newegg or something.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks for the info. ill see if its still overheating tomarow and post the temps


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

well I opened up my game, and in about 10 minutes the temp rose form 45C to 60C, so I am not playing that anymore. It is now idleing at 45C, so its ok if i dont play 3D games. So basically i need a new psu, and a new cpu fan for socket 478. 
I found these on new egg. Please tell me if they are good. Also if you have time, just give me a link to a different one if you think thats it better.

PSU 
i found this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=17-103-908&depa=0

is it any good? I dont really know anything about psu's except more watts = more stuff you can run.

i found this cpu fan, but i really dont know anything about these

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=35-106-042&depa=1


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi,

Both units you have chosen appear to be very high quality items. 

As long as your highest temp does not go over about 62C, then it probably won't hurt anything. If your temps go up there with at-rest, then you do have something to worry about. Hope things work out for you. Oh, I do know that NewEgg is great to work with, so if you are not satisified with either of your items, they will take them back. Hope this helps.


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

well at rest it at 45C. But it does get up to 60C+ in game so it is gonna need some replacment. Thanks


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

got a new cpu fan and it doesnt go above 50C now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,

That is great news to hear. Glad it worked for you. Thanks for letting me know. Don't be a stranger on the forum, stay around from time to time and lend a hand if you see something that you know about. Nice to work with you and let us know if there is any way we can provide more assistance.


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks for all your help. i try to post when i see something i know about.

    
Something else is wrong now. My computer now randomly restarts. Its restarted 4 times in the last 10 minutes. But it only seems to restart when am trying to download counter strike via steam. Here my psu stuff again. You think maybe i need a new psu as well :dead: 
I just picked it up from compusa today, I really dont want to have to bring it back in tomarow.


----------



## nitinverma (Jan 31, 2005)

guys a similar prob occured in my nu AMD 64bit athlon sempron(1.8GHz) processor-based system...
i was playing moto gp n then suddenly the cpu got switched off(w/o any warning!! )..
i have a msi motherboard, nvidia gforce3 video card (128mb, 8x), 512mb ddr ram @400hz...

help out guys!!


----------



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

well with that msi mobo you should download core center, and check the temp rateing and those numbers on hw the rails on your PSU are. I think its possible i may need a new psu.


----------

